# New England Police Officer Safety Association



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Does anyone have any info on this organization. What do they do? Are they legit.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

New England Police Officer Safety Association 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone have any info on this organization. What do they do? Are they legit. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Eric 


Got a phone call from this group asking for money a couple of weeks ago. When I started asking questions about where the money went or what type of training they provided they kept mentioning departments that didnt have bugets for homeland defense training. They couldnt give me any answers to any routine questions. I asked to speak to a supervisor and they put me on hold and then I heard a click and then they hung up. I would be wary of giving money to any group that cant answer any basic questions when asked. I think they said they were based in Rhode Island


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

The New England Police Officers Safety Association, Inc.

has changed its name to

"Police Officers Safety Association".

Please visit our new web site at www.posai.org
________________________________________________________
I don't know if they are actively soliciting, but it is a real organization.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Fundraising was discussed at length on here earlier... follow the link:

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3617

and

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3608

In short, they do provide free/reduced cost training for departments, but their fundraising tactics (performed by an outside contractor) are shady at best. The name change was kind of strange...

I do believe one of the POSAI executives did sign up on MassCops recently and posted somewhere, but I might have my fundraisers confused.

-Mike


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I think an alarming new trend seems to be that they farm out there fund raising to contractors. The problem is when one of these agencies calls you and then you ask for some background info and they cant answer any questions, or they hang up on you when you ask to speak with a supervisor. It damages the reputation of the agency. Speaking for myself after my experience I will never give a dime to this company


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I Agree with Bart!!! The contracted telemarketing/fundraisers damages any groups cause. I won't give them a damn dime either. With the continuous warnings of fraud, less and less people will give.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

About an hour ago I got a call from the organization above. When pressed for answers the caller said he was just employed to raise money and could not answer further questions. I asked for an address he he said something about being in NEW YORK! He then started to give me an 800 number to call for verification. This type of activity does not help legitimate fund raising. I would strongly encourage anyone who deals with this agency for training to stop using them as they are using your department's reputation to further their own profit.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Are those recieving these telemarketing calls on the "do not call registry"....I only have a cell phone. Does the do not call registry even work?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I have attended some training courses offered by this association, and the instructors are decent guys..I think if they were aware of this then they would put it to a stop. Their website, last time I checked, was www.posai.org. I'm sure they'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

First thing that irritated me about this call is the fact I am on "do not call" registry. There are some who feel this list does not apply to them as they are a charity. Second thing is that bells rang when I heard the org. name. They upset residents of Exeter a few years back with their calls and made the papers as a result. Third thing is they are a Rhode Island outfit who has changed their name to expand. Fourth thing is they compete with our own locally and state based fund raisers. I don't really like any of these fund raisers but understand they do some good for police groups. I have researched a bit and find while most locally and state based police fund raisers return between 30 and 40 percent of the income to charity THIS OUTFIT, according to Mass. A.G. figures, raised $728,734 in MA in 2006 of which 14.35% went to charity. These guys may offer some great training but consider whose really making out here and the effect their calls are having on the reputations of all of us.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The fact that so LITTLE of the money raised actually goes to training it's a waste of money.


----------

